# nut + Eaton 3s UPS, too much of logs (upd)

## uraes

Installed and configured nut+UPS (usb connection) system to my server. Everything is working fine but it is generating too much data to user.log file - slice from file :

```

Dec 12 08:40:22 my-server klogd: [   34.519386] drivers/usb/core/file.c: removing 96 minor

Dec 12 08:40:27 my-server klogd: [   39.211657] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: reserve dev 2 ep81-INT, period 16, phase 8, 118 us

Dec 12 08:40:27 my-server klogd: [   39.463382] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: release dev 2 ep81-INT, period 16, phase 8, 118 us

Dec 12 08:40:27 my-server klogd: [   39.487490] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: reserve dev 2 ep81-INT, period 16, phase 8, 118 us

Dec 12 08:40:28 my-server klogd: [   39.739384] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: release dev 2 ep81-INT, period 16, phase 8, 118 us

Dec 12 08:40:29 my-server klogd: [   41.488415] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: reserve dev 2 ep81-INT, period 16, phase 8, 118 us

Dec 12 08:40:30 my-server klogd: [   41.740392] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: release dev 2 ep81-INT, period 16, phase 8, 118 us

...

Dec 12 08:54:58 my-server klogd: [  910.444860] usb 6-2: uhci_result_common: failed with status 500000

Dec 12 08:54:58 my-server klogd: [  910.444867] usb 6-2: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd usbhid-ups rqt 161 rq 1 len 5 ret -75

... 

Dec 12 09:46:14 my-server klogd: [ 3986.247866] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: reserve dev 2 ep81-INT, period 16, phase 8, 118 us

Dec 12 09:46:14 my-server klogd: [ 3986.500007] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: release dev 2 ep81-INT, period 16, phase 8, 118 us

Dec 12 09:46:16 my-server klogd: [ 3988.248085] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: reserve dev 2 ep81-INT, period 16, phase 8, 118 us

Dec 12 09:46:16 my-server klogd: [ 3988.500043] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: release dev 2 ep81-INT, period 16, phase 8, 118 us

Dec 12 09:46:18 my-server klogd: [ 3990.249754] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: reserve dev 2 ep81-INT, period 16, phase 8, 118 us

Dec 12 09:46:18 my-server klogd: [ 3990.502168] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: release dev 2 ep81-INT, period 16, phase 8, 118 us

Dec 12 09:46:20 my-server klogd: [ 3992.251008] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: reserve dev 2 ep81-INT, period 16, phase 8, 118 us

Dec 12 09:46:20 my-server klogd: [ 3992.503177] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: release dev 2 ep81-INT, period 16, phase 8, 118 us

Dec 12 09:46:22 my-server klogd: [ 3994.252675] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: reserve dev 2 ep81-INT, period 16, phase 8, 118 us

Dec 12 09:46:22 my-server klogd: [ 3994.505184] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: release dev 2 ep81-INT, period 16, phase 8, 118 us

...

```

like two lines in every seond and somewhere between it "USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed" message. I have no clue, am I missing something from kernel config or is this a bug. In any case, it would be nice to reduce amount of those reserve/release messages.

Additional info: /etc/nut/ups.conf

```

[Eaton3s]

   driver = usbhid-ups

   port = auto

   desc = "Serveri UPS"

```

Edit: got some aditional info, when running '/lib/nut/usbhid-ups -DD -a Eaton3s'

```

...

   5.498986     upsdrv_initinfo...

   5.499001     upsdrv_updateinfo...

   5.751284     libusb_get_interrupt: Connection timed out

   5.751299     Got 0 HID objects...

   5.751310     Quick update...

   5.751326     Path: UPS.PowerSummary.DelayBeforeStartup, Type: Feature, ReportID: 0x0a, Offset: 0, Size: 32, Value: -1

   5.751339     Path: UPS.PowerSummary.DelayBeforeShutdown, Type: Feature, ReportID: 0x09, Offset: 0, Size: 32, Value: -1

   5.751353     Path: UPS.PowerSummary.PresentStatus.ACPresent, Type: Feature, ReportID: 0x01, Offset: 0, Size: 1, Value: 1

   5.751365     Path: UPS.PowerSummary.PresentStatus.Discharging, Type: Feature, ReportID: 0x01, Offset: 4, Size: 1, Value: 0

   5.751377     Path: UPS.PowerSummary.PresentStatus.Charging, Type: Feature, ReportID: 0x01, Offset: 2, Size: 1, Value: 1

   5.751388     Path: UPS.PowerSummary.PresentStatus.BelowRemainingCapacityLimit, Type: Feature, ReportID: 0x01, Offset: 1, Size: 1, Value: 0

   5.751441     dstate_init: sock /var/lib/nut/usbhid-ups-Eaton3s open on fd 5

   5.751459     upsdrv_updateinfo...

   6.003284     libusb_get_interrupt: Connection timed out

   6.003298     Got 0 HID objects...

   6.003308     Quick update...

   6.054286     Path: UPS.PowerSummary.DelayBeforeStartup, Type: Feature, ReportID: 0x0a, Offset: 0, Size: 32, Value: -1

   6.106285     Path: UPS.PowerSummary.DelayBeforeShutdown, Type: Feature, ReportID: 0x09, Offset: 0, Size: 32, Value: -1

   6.106302     Path: UPS.PowerSummary.PresentStatus.ACPresent, Type: Feature, ReportID: 0x01, Offset: 0, Size: 1, Value: 1

   6.106317     Path: UPS.PowerSummary.PresentStatus.Discharging, Type: Feature, ReportID: 0x01, Offset: 4, Size: 1, Value: 0

   6.106329     Path: UPS.PowerSummary.PresentStatus.Charging, Type: Feature, ReportID: 0x01, Offset: 2, Size: 1, Value: 1

   6.106341     Path: UPS.PowerSummary.PresentStatus.BelowRemainingCapacityLimit, Type: Feature, ReportID: 0x01, Offset: 1, Size: 1, Value: 0

   7.753116     upsdrv_updateinfo...

   8.005293     libusb_get_interrupt: Connection timed out

   8.005307     Got 0 HID objects...

   8.005318     Quick update...

...

```

----------

